# Greetings and thank you for any help



## worstfavorite (Apr 10, 2015)

Moved to a whole new city and lost any connections.  Just looking for a few sites please.  Appreciate it


----------



## goincrzy (Apr 10, 2015)

Welcome! Lots of good info and good bro's to help out!


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 10, 2015)

worstfavorite said:


> Moved to a whole new city and lost any connections.  Just looking for a few sites please.  Appreciate it



GoFukahGoat(indian-voice).org


----------



## CCCP (Apr 10, 2015)

welcome but if ur askin for sources, this is not a source board. stick around and get to know us and all will come in due time.


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 10, 2015)

We are not a source board.  I moved your thread to Uncensored where you're allow to ask questions about sources.  You may want to make a new intro thread and tell us about yourself


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 10, 2015)

CCCP said:


> welcome but if ur askin for sources, this is not a source board. stick around and get to know us and all will come in due time.



This should not be said ever and is not true. Sticking around and making friends is not gonna help him find a source for illegal steroids.


----------



## CCCP (Apr 10, 2015)

not saying people will give him sources ECKS!!!!! picking on me as always... teehhee jk

its what i was told when i joined in 2013, and it was very accurate, with proper amounts of research, he will learn and find what he needs to, just needs to do due diligence and be patient rather than going to some place like ology and getting screwed, not saying one day he will wake up with a pm box full of sources.


----------



## worstfavorite (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm ignorant.  Of course I meant sites for research purposes.  Damn weights.  Those things rock!  Pun?  I don't know puns very well.  Have a good day everybody


----------



## MuscleMassStacks (Apr 11, 2015)

MuscleMassStacks.com


----------



## JackC4 (Apr 11, 2015)

Bodybuilding.com


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 11, 2015)

MuscleMassStacks said:


> MuscleMassStacks.com


Great post and insight. Thank you.


----------



## CCCP (Apr 11, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> Great post and insight. Thank you.



lol u guys r nuts

but i prefer BuyShitToGetBigHere.com


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 11, 2015)

MuscleMassStacks said:


> MuscleMassStacks.com



That garbage is worse than gear.  Go **** yourself!

Welcome aboard Worst.


----------

